# Clacton on Sea 24th Sept..



## sJoe (Jul 6, 2012)

Following my posts about a meet at Clacton on sea..Let's go for this...
Monday 24th Sept.. Lunch ( ham egg & chips) at 12..Tee time 1pm..
so far Fozzie ..full-throtle..Swanny32..rob2 and me of course have shown interest..Hope to hear form more of you


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 6, 2012)

bit of a trek but may well be up for it (will check leave situation)


----------



## swanny32 (Jul 6, 2012)

Good work Joe. Won't say I'm a definite yet but more than likely. When you get a price, could you possibly find out a price minus lunch as there is a good chance I might need to work in the morning so possibly won't be able to get to Clacton till 12:30ish.


----------



## sJoe (Jul 6, 2012)

Sorry All I left the price out..its Â£22 all in..special deal..normal green fee is Â£30 a round..so this is a really good offer..golf and food..Â£22..


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 6, 2012)

I could eat yours aswell swanny if needs be


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Jul 6, 2012)

Put me down as a maybe. There's a chance I could be away with work then but if not I would love to come along.


----------



## sJoe (Jul 6, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			I could eat yours aswell swanny if needs be 

Click to expand...

I think you may have to,  at this price I they wont split the green fee..


----------



## rob2 (Jul 6, 2012)

Should be fine for me, in the diary, game on!

Rob


----------



## CallawayKid (Jul 7, 2012)

Rob and I will share it I'm sure 
I'm in sir, will see if I can find any 'prizes'!

CK

PS - I know I've been slack but work's been manic, will get the Thetford write up done ASAP!


----------



## sJoe (Jul 7, 2012)

HI All
The response so far to this meet has been really good, already 9  showing a positive interest, subject to getting time off..which is great, Sept. still a long way off..HOWEVER I do have one little problem guys, the price I quoted you Â£22 still stands but it is what the Club is charging. I have foolishly not allowed monies for buying prizes. So would  it be ok I put it to Â£25 and used the extra Â£3 p/head to buy prizes.


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 7, 2012)

no worries, always happy to contribute to the prize fund.


----------



## Fozzie (Jul 8, 2012)

Ditto


----------



## jammydodger (Jul 8, 2012)

Can't do this one as i'm working and i've only got one days leave left to put in before the end of year.


----------



## Fozzie (Jul 28, 2012)

Anymore news or interest on this one ?
I'm still up for it.


----------



## sJoe (Jul 28, 2012)

Fozzie said:



			Anymore news or interest on this one ?
I'm still up for it.
		
Click to expand...

No more news at the moment on this, still going ahead, bit early yet for details..but the following have shown an interest
Fozzie
full-throttle
Swanny32
Rob2
G1BBO
Davey2K2
Callaway Kid
me Sjoe..

If any of you want to know more just get in touch..cheers


----------



## CallawayKid (Jul 30, 2012)

Lesbanana will most probably come along 

CK


----------



## sJoe (Jul 30, 2012)

Ok Craig thats great..now up to a poss 11 I need a minimum of 8 to reserve the tee..Still plenty of time to go..


----------



## sJoe (Jul 30, 2012)

whoops sorry 10


----------



## sJoe (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi Everyone..I know it's been a while since my last update about this meet at Clacton.. we still have 5 weeks to go. As mentioned its Â£25 inc. lunch and prize fund.. Do any of you know for certain yet if you can make it..if so please let me know, thanks...


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 16, 2012)

Joe, I'm in,


----------



## G1BB0 (Aug 16, 2012)

I deffo can't as no leave slots free in September grrrr


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm still in & looking forward to it.


----------



## rob2 (Aug 17, 2012)

Yep, still planning on being there  

Rob


----------



## sJoe (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks for prompt replies..Hopefully will here from the others soon..


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Aug 17, 2012)

I won't be able to make this now. Having an operation on my hand that day.


----------



## swanny32 (Aug 20, 2012)

Just managed to plan some work in Ipswich that morning, so will be able to make it as I'll come straight from my job. Looking forward to it.


----------



## sJoe (Aug 20, 2012)

Thats great swanny32  look forward to seeing you..


----------



## sJoe (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi all ..just under 4 weeks to go now to the meet at Clacton..on the 24th..So for I have..4 definites..Full-thorttle
                                                                                                                                       Fozzie
                                                                                                                                       Rob2
                                                                                                                                       Swanney23
                                                                                                                                       and ME..
Are there any more of you interested..Callaway Kid and lessbanana have have said they hope to make it..
Hope to hear form you soon


----------



## CallawayKid (Aug 31, 2012)

ME! ME! ME!
I'm in, I'll chase Les and see if he's about 

CK


----------



## sJoe (Aug 31, 2012)

Thats great Craig...look forward to seeing you all Will post details soon..


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 31, 2012)

Does everyone have to be Forum members ? I might be able to bring a couple of guests. Although I will tell them about the forum.


----------



## sJoe (Sep 1, 2012)

No Fozzie all the more the merrier...Forum is just a great place to meet others..


----------



## CallawayKid (Sep 1, 2012)

Les is in!

CK


----------



## sJoe (Sep 2, 2012)

Ok good to hear, Craig thanks for letting me know


----------



## sJoe (Sep 9, 2012)

Ok all..just a couple of weeks to go now for the Clacton meet..At the moment we have..
Full-Thorttle
Fozzie +2?
Rob2
Swanny32
Callaway Kid
Lessbanana
Me .....
Tee has been reserved for 1.15pm with lunch at 12.15pm.. cost is Â£25 as mentioned. pay on the day..
I suggest individual stableford  full H/C..(winner takes all) no 2nd and 3rd
.....a couple of nearest the pins and a longest drive..
Hope this is ok with you all..
If any on you want to bring a guest just let me know..or if you cant make it...
See you soon
Joe


----------



## rob2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Lessbanana (smiley).

No good can come from too much banana.

Rob


----------



## CallawayKid (Sep 10, 2012)

Ha ha, especially his extra bendy one 
Looking forward to a day on the beach Joe, well done!

If you need anything let me know.

CK


----------



## sJoe (Sep 10, 2012)

Ah a day on the beach...you may get your wish..the 9th and 15th run parallel..
thanks for the offer if I do I'll let you know...See you soon


----------



## swanny32 (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm doing my best to keep my diary sort of free that day, only got the one job in Ipswich first thing in the morning then planning on coming straight to Clacton afterwards, if I'm early then I'll hit the practice ground for a bit. If my diary get's any more busy though I may have to pull out to make room for the sudden demand I seem to be in at the moment. As I say though, I'm trying very hard to keep it free.


----------



## sJoe (Sep 11, 2012)

thats fine Swanny32 no prob . Hope you are able to make it..


----------



## Fozzie (Sep 11, 2012)

I've put it out to a few mates, jst waiting on responses. I'm definitely there though.


----------



## sJoe (Sep 11, 2012)

Great Fozzie..hope they can make it too..


----------



## sJoe (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi All Just one week to go now..Here's my mobile if any of you want to get in touch directly 07974783577... Lunch at 12.15 and Tee reserved for 1.15..See you all soon 
Joe


----------



## Fozzie (Sep 19, 2012)

Cheers Joe, one mate confirmed. He doesn't have official club handicap, but plays off around 12. I'm off 24.4 but should be lower. Played in The Bushey Hall Open last weekend & won the 19-28 h'cap division. Was still 3 over h'cap but if I could get my putter working I'd be back to at least a shot a hole !


----------



## sJoe (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks Fozzie  we'll play of club handicaps. and those that don't have official handicaps, we'll take there word for it..After all it's meant to be a fun day on the course..The pressure of the Fed-Ex this week and the Ryder Cup next week we'll leave to the pros...


----------



## swanny32 (Sep 21, 2012)

I know I said I might not be able to make it, but managed to keep the day relatively free, little bit of work first thing in the morning in Ipswich but then straight to Clacton with you lot. Looking forward to it! See you all on Monday.


----------



## sJoe (Sep 22, 2012)

Ok Swanny thats good news..Lunch at 12.15 Tee off 1.15pm  Look forward to seeing you all.


----------



## CallawayKid (Sep 22, 2012)

Joe, Les has alergies to eggs and peanuts so please let the chefs know.
Alternatively please change food to peanut souffle...!

CK


----------



## swanny32 (Sep 22, 2012)

CallawayKid said:



			Joe, Les has alergies to eggs and peanuts so please let the chefs know.
Alternatively please change food to peanut souffle...!

CK
		
Click to expand...

LOL...for desert he can have a drip in the back of an ambulance while we all hack up Clacton.


----------



## sJoe (Sep 23, 2012)

Chefs...Chefs..plural this is Clacton on Sea not East Lakes.. But thanks Craig, will do.


----------



## rob2 (Sep 23, 2012)

The weather is bloody foul today (and not sure if tomorrow looks much better).

Call me a wimp but I don't fancy driving 2 hours to trudge around in the rain, especially as I do not have a waterproof jacket 
Gonna check the weather first thing tomorrow with my fingers crossed..... 

Rob


----------



## swanny32 (Sep 23, 2012)

With you on this one Rob, forecast is looking terrible for tomorrow afternoon, high winds, rain and hail forecasted.


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 23, 2012)

I've got a 3hour drive, but all being well I'll be there.

Can a post be put on here before 8am if the day is cancelled due to the weather


----------



## CallawayKid (Sep 23, 2012)

Looks 'sporting' Joe
http://uk.weather.com/weather/tomorrow-Clacton-on-Sea-UKXX0648
You're call sir! 

CK


----------



## sJoe (Sep 23, 2012)

Guys I've checked the weather channel and accuweather and both forecast rain and wind for tomorrow, 80% chance. So I guess the sensible thing to do is to cancel. I don't want any of you having to drive 2/3 hours for what's looking like a NON-EVENT..So Im making the decision now. If is does clear up (MMMM) then sods law...SO GUYS TOMORROW IS OFF..


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 23, 2012)

Bloody weather, been raining her esince midday. Thanks for your efforts Joe.


----------



## rob2 (Sep 23, 2012)

Yeah, probably the right call, it is looking well moody.

Joe, sorry for all the hassle you had in organising it, what a shame.

Definitely need to reschedule though 

Rob


----------



## swanny32 (Sep 23, 2012)

Think thats the best thing to do, nothing worse than duffing it around in the wet and wind.

Good job organizing Joe, hopefully next time.


----------



## CallawayKid (Sep 23, 2012)

Got your message Joe, sensible thing to do I think, it's a shame but I'm sure we'll get a chance to do it again sometime.
Thanks for organising it Joe, well done!

CK


----------



## swanny32 (Sep 24, 2012)

Excellent call on canceling, it is really grim up that way. Just got back from Ipswich, seems as though the further north you go on the A12 the worse the weather gets. Bit of a result for me as well as I'm feeling like crap today, stinking headache and after yesterday's abysmal effort on the course, the last thing I want to do is play golf.


----------



## sJoe (Sep 24, 2012)

Spent the morning in the garden putting in winter pansies and doing a bit of weeding, weather was dry and overcast, so thought MMM made a mistake forecast was wrong..1pm decided to go to the GC and spend sometime on the practice ground, sky began to darken and by 1.15, our designated tee time the heavens opened, the proverbial Cats and Dogs..and its still throwing it down..SO the right call was made..


----------



## Fozzie (Sep 24, 2012)

Well, ****, *****, bugger & bollocks. Just got back from Clacton !!! Checked my e-mails first thing & saw there were no forum notifications, so we headed off. Arrived after driving through some horrendous weather (only took an hour & 10mins) to brighter skies & dry weather. Checked my e-mails in the clubhouse & then saw a notification ! lol As it was dry & we were there we decided to go out after chatting to the secretary & we got the same deal. Ham,Egg & Chips were lovely by the way !
we tee'd off just after 1pm & then the rain came down & then the wind got up. I've played some tough conditions before but that was right up there with the worst of them. After being soaked to the bone & blown all over the shop we quit after 9 holes, it would have been sooner but we were going away from the clubhouse all the time.
The actual course was in great nick. The fairways were immaculate, rough was playable & the greens were very true, even though they were becoming flooded unfortunately. There's some nice holes on the front 9 & considering the conditions we played ok.
Just to summarise, Joe you did the right thing in cancelling, it was just unfortunate that the time it rained was the time we were out on the course. After a shower & change of clothes, we left the club to brighter conditions & even some sun, although it was still blowing a hoolie. Definitely want to come back & play in better weather though. Me & my mate Iyad were talking about doing a 2 dayer next year. Clacton one day & Frinton the next, with a night out thrown in.
Let's hope we get better luck next time.


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm a long way away, but it has rained here from around 1pm yesterday until 5pm today practically non stop.


----------



## swanny32 (Sep 25, 2012)

Fozzie said:



			Well, ****, *****, bugger & bollocks. Just got back from Clacton !!! Checked my e-mails first thing & saw there were no forum notifications, so we headed off. Arrived after driving through some horrendous weather (only took an hour & 10mins) to brighter skies & dry weather. Checked my e-mails in the clubhouse & then saw a notification ! lol As it was dry & we were there we decided to go out after chatting to the secretary & we got the same deal. Ham,Egg & Chips were lovely by the way !
we tee'd off just after 1pm & then the rain came down & then the wind got up. I've played some tough conditions before but that was right up there with the worst of them. After being soaked to the bone & blown all over the shop we quit after 9 holes, it would have been sooner but we were going away from the clubhouse all the time.
The actual course was in great nick. The fairways were immaculate, rough was playable & the greens were very true, even though they were becoming flooded unfortunately. There's some nice holes on the front 9 & considering the conditions we played ok.
Just to summarise, Joe you did the right thing in cancelling, it was just unfortunate that the time it rained was the time we were out on the course. After a shower & change of clothes, we left the club to brighter conditions & even some sun, although it was still blowing a hoolie. Definitely want to come back & play in better weather though. Me & my mate Iyad were talking about doing a 2 dayer next year. Clacton one day & Frinton the next, with a night out thrown in.
Let's hope we get better luck next time.
		
Click to expand...

Luckily it wasn't a completely wasted journey, I had a feeling someone was going to miss the cancellation notice. Can you say you won the GM event?? Lol


----------



## sJoe (Sep 25, 2012)

Fozzie Im really sorry you missed the cancellation notice. at least you got Grahams ham. egg and chips and 9 holes in..And as you can see form my post I was there about 1.15..but turned around and went home when the heavens opened..As for that 2day idea I think thats great.


----------



## Fozzie (Sep 25, 2012)

No worries Joe, you can do all the planning in the world, but no one can book the weather & Swanny I think I ended up Runner-up ! 
; - ) I did take pleasure in parring the 161 yard Par 3,although it did take a well struck 3 iron hybrid into the wind to hit the green !


----------



## sJoe (Sep 26, 2012)

Well done Fozzie,. thats not an easy hole to par..bunkers right and left. and pin usually behind the left hand bunker..Trees everywhere..


----------

